# CA Number Information about Relabeling T-Shirts (Canada)



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

If you have a rn# and not a ca# and are relabeling a product that has both can you replace the rn# with your own but keep the original ca# on your new tag?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: CA Number*

Yes you can. Unless you plan on distributing in Canada, you can also leave the CA# off.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: CA Number*

just a question to add,

i thought once you put your company name or logo on the tag
you can scrap the existing RN and CA numbers?

thanks in advance,


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: CA Number*



tiger24 said:


> i thought once you put your company name or logo on the tag
> you can scrap the existing RN and CA numbers?


Not sure about CA, but it has to be your legal name, not just your trade name, for RN. So for example, you would have to use Nike Sportswear Company, Inc. and not just Nike or Nike.com.


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: CA Number*

I m going to put this up under canada as well. I spent 2 hours on the phone yesterday with the Competition Bureau, which is who regulates the Textile Labelling Act in Canada. 

In canada, you have 3 choices essentially, leave the orginal lables on, remove and put your legal company name, physical address, not just your phone number and website, or you can get a CA number and put it in the label along with fabric content and country of origin for manufactured in. Strangely enough, I was told, care and size instructions are not legally required but are a customer nicety.

When I asked if you could just leave the orginal RN and CA numbers on instead of applying for my own CA number, the response was this, if you have an agreement in writing signed by both parties, yes you can. If a problem occurs and the competition board goes after the CA number in the tag and its not the person who . say decorated the shirt in the event of an ink allergy, but say its ALstyle. The board will go after whoever did the decoration and since you didn t have a CA number and didn t have a letter from Alstyle, the fine is usually $5000.00. The CA numbers are used to investigate complaints and apparently they don t take kindly to having to search lol.

Now the other thing for Canada, is the label outside of your logo or name, CA number, country of origin and fabric must be bilingual. There are exceptions but not many.

Anyways I ll write more about this under canada too, but the main thing is, if you don t have an agreement with the manufacturer for their CA number, you must have your own if you only have a logo or company name.


----------

